
Sparse-TPU: Adapting Systolic Arrays for Sparse Matrices [pdf] - blopeur
https://web.eecs.umich.edu/~subh/publication/stpu-ics20/stpu-ics20.pdf
======
blopeur
Talk :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsvqGl38TZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsvqGl38TZQ)

